# ireland B & B's



## tiger1210 (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what the going price for Irish B & B's per person per night. In the past we bought vouchers that was good for 2 people. Right now the price in June is $ 91.00 per person per night. So, 2 people in a B & B per night with a small car is $ 182.00 per night, which amounts to $1274 for 7 nights. 

I am wondering if it isn't cheaper to rent my own car and pay for B and B's as I go. Any ideas?

Where would I find normal price per night per person for Ireland B & B's?


----------



## Jimster (Oct 7, 2009)

*BB*

I assume you went to the Irish B&B site last time and got your vouchers.  I think I would go back there again and see individual websites and you can get a good idea of the cost.  Honestly, I think the price you are citing doesnt sound too bad.  If that is 7 nights and a car with breakfast in the morning, it seems fair.  Remember that is with converted currency.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 7, 2009)

Jimster is right that the $91 pp/per nite isn't bad *if* the rental car is included.

In May, we paid around 100 euros for two including breakfast at the Trident Hotel in Kinsale.  Prices are likely higher in summer.  Our large automatic minivan rental was around $550 US for a week thru Enterprise at the Dublin airport.  

Take your time and search for accommodations in the towns you are thinking of staying.  You could always book a rental car now and cancel it if you go with a package.  Your best prices for a car are likely to show up sooner rather than later!


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 8, 2009)

I find www.booking.com usually has the best rates for accomodations in Europe.  I have an upcoming trip to Ireland and Northern Ireland, and am paying GBP 45 for a 4 star hotel in Londonderry and GBP 30 for a B&B in Belfast.

For car rental, lately the best prices I have found have been through www.economycarrentals.com , although in the past I have done well with www.europebycar.com and www.autoeurope.com


----------



## tiger1210 (Oct 8, 2009)

B & B's in Ireland, are the rates per couple - the room, our per person.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 8, 2009)

*what?*

So What? What difference does that make?


----------

